# It Will Probably Be Wise to Tip Your Uber Driver from Now On



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

> http://www.autoevolution.com/news/i...-tip-your-uber-driver-from-now-on-106869.html

*Unless you're an author looking to meet as many different personalities as possible, nobody really enjoyed catching a cab. It's a bit like playing the Russian roulette with only one bullet missing: chances are very high you won't have a very pleasant experience. *

You can end up with the driver from hell, with the one that never shuts up or the one that listens to Indian music, and whenever you want to say something about it, he'll give you a look that will make you swallow your words. And when the ride is finally over, there comes that awkward moment when you give him some money, and he begins to search everywhere for the change, just in case you say "nevermind, keep it."

And even if he didn't pull this move, you'd still feel like you had to tip him. Driving a taxi is one of those jobs where being tipped comes with the territory. You don't even have to do something in particular to earn it - you know, like driving considerately, asking if the passenger feels like talking first or asking what kind of music they prefer, if any. The moment a customer enters your car, your tip is guaranteed.

Uber changed all that by taking the cash transactions out of the equation, and a lot of people were very happy about it. It's a lot cleaner, definitely more impersonal and you feel like you are more in control of how the whole proceeding goes. The fact that you can rate the driver (just like they can rate you) makes everyone behave a lot more politely - a lot more normally, one would say.

Now that Uber settled in the worker misclassification case, you can bet the tipping disease will spread over the Uber drivers like wildfire. They won't ask for it outright, but they'll make it very clear it would be appreciated. You know the type: "we pretend we're not asking for it, you pretend it comes from the greatness of your heart." And in case you don't consent, your rating will probably suffer drastically, until you are not able to catch a ride anymore. So soon enough, there will be one very important reason less to go for Uber rather than a regular taxi company. Especially since the latter doesn't have price surges.

Of course, there is a way to fight this, and that is simply to refuse to tip. If everybody did that, we'd all have bad ratings and Uber drivers would have two options: either take anybody because ratings have just become irrelevant (thanks to them), or go home and find another job. Or find A job, since driving for Uber apparently isn't one.

Read more: http://www.autoevolution.com/news/i...-driver-from-now-on-106869.html#ixzz46r5KUhhT


----------



## BigMomma80 (Mar 26, 2016)

Dear Author,

You are part of what is wrong with this society, especially those who have a sense of entitlement to treat people any way they wish. I have dealt with a few people like you, and trust me, the low rating you receive is for your attitude, not because you did not tip. But let me tell you WHY I deserve every single tip I get, and even the ones that I don't...

1) In Chicago, Taking an UberX is less than half of taking a taxi.

TAXI = $3.25 base fare + $2.25 per mile + $0.40 per minute (this is for single pax, additional pax mean additional money)

UBERX= $1.70 base fare + $0.90 per mile + $0.20 per minute (up to 4 pax)

A 5 mile, 15 minute trip with a Taxi is $20.50 (plus up to 2.50 more if you have friends), where as an UberX is $9.20 (for up to 4 people). Of that $9.20, I see $5.63 to cover fuel, maintenance, wear and tear, car washes and interior cleanings, etc. So assuming there is 2 people, you pay $12.30 MORE to take a taxi for the EXACT same trip. But in much better conditions, and usually with a much nicer and SAFER driver.

2) Uber Drivers are rarely more than 2-8 minutes away, pending traffic. Unless you are downtown, you can generally expect to wait 30-60 minutes for a taxi.

3) I wash the outside and inside of my car daily, sometimes more than once daily so customers have a better experience.

4) I greet every customer with a smile and BY NAME. Confirm their destination. Ask them how their day is going. Ask them if they have a preferred route, or if they would like WAZE to direct us the fastest way.

5) Once on the way, I ask about them. What they do? What they like about Chicago. Offer tips on great restaurants and bars. Ask for their experiences on places I should try. Aside from getting them from point A to point B, my main goal is to ensure that even if they were having a bad day, I put a smile on their face and make their day better.

If I do not know where the customer is going and why by the end of the trip, or a customer is not smiling when they leave my car, I count that as a failed ride. I hold myself, as a business, to a very high standard.

6) When the passenger leaves my car, I say goodbye using their name and wishing them well on their destination.

"Here ya go Steve. It was awesome having you as a passenger. Enjoy your flight and good luck in Las Vegas!"

6) I load and unload luggage for my customers, regardless of age or gender. I think it comes with the customer service we provide as your personal driver.


And as far as I know, most, but not all, other drivers operate this way as well. So why shouldn't a customer throw us $2 for a job well done? We tip our waitresses. We tip our bartenders. We tip our taxi drivers. But all of a sudden, we don't tip Uber or Lfyt drivers, even though they provide superior service (most of the time, I know exceptions apply) and a much lower rate.

Sincerely, 

Your Uber Driver


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

What a ****ing prick. Can't believe there Editors of that website allow such bullshit to be posted.

If only we had Stalin's firing squad.. Hint hint. . Lol


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah I completely agree "your Uber driver" is bulls#$t lies all of them what ever he/she claims is a complete lie Uber drivers don't do any of what that person claims cuz of little amount they do get paid........


----------



## BigMomma80 (Mar 26, 2016)

shiftydrake

Actually, I do ALL of those things. I am the one that wrote that comment...

But that is probably why I receive more tips than the average Uber driver. It is also probably why my rating is 4.94 still.

We are a customer service industry. If you don't do any of those, you are part of the reason why so many people do not feel the need to tip. That along with Uber lying to customers for so long about the tip being included.


----------

